# Non-stop pooping and marking territory...



## Tweetiepy (Sep 9, 2010)

I brough this up in another thread but I didn't want to hijack the thread. Could it be possible for a bunny NOT to recognize his own scent? What I mean is, Peaches will pee on a cushion, I clean up (no vinegar, I just sop up the mess - it is his pillow after all) and he'll poop on the pillow as well. Once I clean up, he'll "dig" in the pillow and pee and poop again - shouldn't his scent still be on it - what is he actually trying to do? - cover the pillow with enough poop that he'll actually hide it so no one will see the pillow? I mean, how much poop do you need to put on a pillow to say it's yours? 

Same thing with a blanket, dig, poop, dig, poop, dig, pee, lick pee, smell pee - I clean up pee, he returns digs, poops, smells spot where pee was, dig, poop. I can see leaving a bit if poop to mark it as yours but do you need to drench it in pee or cover it with poop so we know it's yours. And why can't he recognize that he's been there already? Is swear in 5 minutes I get a good handfull of poop pellets - where do they come from?


----------



## purplebumble (Sep 10, 2010)

do you have any other pets?
if so then its just a protest..its mine not yours and its the beds.
maybe you wash the bedding too much in storng smelling washing powder?
maybe its you...buns feel thratened when you tidy up after them right away.
my frenchlop goes through bouts of this weeing on the floor..ive never been able to stop him fully but when the threat subsdides..so does the weeing and pooping everywhere.

my mums bun hates my mum keep fussing over keeping her cage pristine and all spotless and tidy....not like how her buns likes it lol.

i am afraid using white vinegar is a must....BUT do NOT attempt ANY cleaning up until your buns is engrossed in something or asleep. If i do this with bertie awake he will attack the dustpan and brush/broom/mop/scrubbing brush and water and paper towels!!

if you dont want the stink of vinegar i can only recommend the bottles of simple solution for cleaning up pet toileting mistakes..also great on peuk...and bloodstained t shirts that got that way by cliping buns claw too short!! yup just the once! but that stuff got it out..its amazing.
then leave it for 10 mins and then soak it back up...and i cannot sing the praises enough of a steam cleaner....or steam mops....once the solution has soaked mainly up..then use the steamer..then leave it to dry..and vaccum then too.

one of my bun sused to hate my mum smelling of perfumes/face creams/hairspray etc. as soon as shed go home...he got up on the chair shed been sitting in..and peed on it!


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think if a rabbit smells their own urine, they will go there again. Just like with a litter box, the smell their own urine and poop and will go there again. I think your bun might be smelling it's own urine and then just goes there again. You want to remove all urine smells in the places you don't want them to go and leave them in places you do want them to go such as the litter box. He may not be trying to mark it as his own, but smell that he goes there and thinks it is okay so continues to go there. Does that make sense? It is late and I am not sure if I making sense lol. 

If my rabbits go anywhere I don't want them to, I clean it with vinegar so they don't smell any urine in that spot. Peaches might be smelling urine there so thinks it is an okay spot to go potty. I would put all urine and poop smells in the litter box only and all others need to be cleaned. You can even take the paper towel you clean his urine up with and put it in a litter box. So he smells his own urine in the spot he should be going. 

My rabbits are horrible with blankets. They won't go to the bathroom on carpet, but I give them a blanket and they go crazy making a mess of it. So they now don't get any blankets. 

If I was you, I would remove the blankets and pillows until he is going good in his litter box. Then I would slowly introduce them back in and see how he does going to the bathroom on them. Obviously somethings like couch cushions are harder to remove so you can clean them really well to keep any urine smells off or block of the couch until he gets his litter box skills down better. 

Godo luck and keep us updated.


----------

